

Viewing the Brain as an Ecosystem Rather than as a Computer - ramynassar
http://scienceblog.com/44329/making-temporary-changes-to-brain-could-speed-up-learning/

======
petefreeman
Discussion on slashdot:
[http://science.slashdot.org/story/11/04/14/0036219/Temporary...](http://science.slashdot.org/story/11/04/14/0036219/Temporary-
Brain-Changes-Lead-to-Accelerated-Learning)

